# Netzteil zu laut. Wie die benötigte Netzteil-Leistung abschätzen.



## Joerg66 (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe einen VDR mit Silverstone- Gehäuse und Netzteil. Was mir schnell aufgefallen ist, das Luftgitter im Gehäuse ist etwa nur 75 % so groß, wie das des Netzteils und so richtig aufeinander passt das auch nicht. Die folge sind natürlich unnötige Lüftergeräusche.
Meine Frage ist folgende, wie kann ich am besten und genauesten abschätzen, ob das verbaute Netzteil nicht unnötig viel Leistung hat, also der Lüfter unnötig groß ist.
Kann ich einfach den aufgenommenen Strom messen und das dann in Watt umrechnen und dann das Netzteil gegen ein kleineres austauschen- wenn ich denn eins kriege, oder gibt es da noch andere Tricks.


----------



## hela (6. Juni 2011)

Joerg66 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich habe einen VDR mit Silverstone- Gehäuse und Netzteil. Was mir schnell aufgefallen ist, das Luftgitter im Gehäuse ist etwa nur 75 % so groß, wie das des Netzteils und so richtig aufeinander passt das auch nicht. Die folge sind natürlich unnötige Lüftergeräusche.



Das sehe ich auch so: Ein zu kleiner Luftaustritt erhöht den Differenzdruck des Lüfters und damit das Betriebsgeräusch.



Joerg66 hat gesagt.:


> Meine Frage ist folgende, wie kann ich am besten und genauesten abschätzen, ob das verbaute Netzteil nicht unnötig viel Leistung hat, also der Lüfter unnötig groß ist.


Das erscheint mir nicht plausibel: Wieso sollte ein größerer Lüfter mehr Geräusche abgeben als ein kleiner? Der Volumenstrom ändert sich proportional zur dritten Potenz des Lüfterraddurchmessers bei gleichbleibender Drehzahl und zur Kühlung der Chips wird ein bestimmter (konstanter bzw. von der Chiptemperatur abhängiger) Volumenstrom benötigt. 
Demzufolge müsste ein größerer Lüfter mehr Laufruhe haben als ein kleiner um den gleichen Volumenstrom zu erzeugen.


Joerg66 hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich einfach den aufgenommenen Strom messen und das dann in Watt umrechnen und dann das Netzteil gegen ein kleineres austauschen- wenn ich denn eins kriege, oder gibt es da noch andere Tricks.


Das ist eigentlich eine andere Baustelle und hat m.E. so direkt mit dem Lüftergeräusch nichts zu tun.
Klar kannst du den Netzstrom messen und die Leistung ausrechnen. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob dir das wesentlich weiterhilft, da du so die primäre Netzleistung ermittelst.
Vielleicht kannst du auch mit Hilfe dieser Seite ("Wieviel Watt muß ein Netzteil haben?") eine *grobe Abschätzung* des Leistungsbedarfs deines PC machen, aber ob das ursächlich zur Verminderung des Lüfterlärms führt erscheint mir zweifelhaft.

Wikipedia: Ventilatorkennlinie


----------



## Joerg66 (6. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für dir ausführliche Antwort.
Mit einem passenderen, kleinerem Netzteil hoffe ich gar nicht mehr so viel Luftstrom zu benötigen, da ja nicht so viel Wärme erzeugt wird. Mit dem Effekt, das sich sich eben nicht mehr so viel Luft um die Ecken und Kanten schlängeln muß, was ja dann auch die Geräusche vermindern würde.
Aber ich habe auch gerade herausgefunden, das es da sog. SFX-Netzteile gibt, wo bei passender Ausführung auch die Luftaustritte übereinander liegen . . . . oder eben ein Lüfterloses . . . wenn ich schon mal wieder Geld in die Hand nehme.
So ein VDR ist ein Faß ohne Boden . . . .


----------

